# Backbone nötig ?



## SNHobs (11. März 2003)

Hallo!
Ein paar Freunde und Ich haben vor im Sommer eine Lan zu Veranstalten.
Die Frage ist nur ob man bei 40 Leuten ein Backbone benutzen muss.
Wir wollen es eigentlich so machen: 4 Switches à 16port und die dann mit Hilfe der Uplinkports in Reihe zu schalten ODER die 4 Switches erst zu einem 8 port Switch zu führen (schwachen Backbone simulieren).
Nun die Frage: Welcher dieser beiden Lösungen ist BESSER?
Denn wir gehen davon aus, dass auf der Lan nicht nur gespielt, sondern auch gezogen wird. Da wir den Spielern aber kein langsames Netzwerk zumuten wollen, müssen wir das Beste nehmen.
Danke für Antworten schonmal.
MfG hobs


----------



## Jägermeister (11. März 2003)

Hi,

ich würde die zweite Variante nehmen und von jedem Switch zu eurem "Backbone" zwei Leitungen legen, so dass ihr eine 200MBit-Verbindung habt.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## melmager (11. März 2003)

am besten ist ein übergeordneter
switch an dem alle anderen switche
angeschlossen werden 

oder  stack-switche


----------



## SNHobs (12. März 2003)

*k*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Also ich kriege leider nur normale Switches, daher ist wohl der Vorschlag von Jägermeister zu bevorzugen 
Zählt das dann wirklich als eine 200mbit Leitung?
Denn wenn ja könntem man ja auch überlegen 3 oder 4 Leitungen zu legen 
Aber egal. Also wenn das so geht dann DANKE Ich dir sehr.


----------



## Jägermeister (12. März 2003)

Hi,

wenn dein Switch Port-Trunking(so heißt das bei 3Com) unterstützt, kannst du bis zu vier Leitungen(also 400MBit) legen.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## SNHobs (12. März 2003)

udn wenn er kein "trunking" unterstützt??
Also meine Frage ob er auf jedenfall 2 oder 3 leitungen unterstützt.
Auch Danke erstmal für die Antworten davor


----------



## Jägermeister (13. März 2003)

Hi,

dann haste halt Pech gehabt!!
Am besten is wenn du des vor euerer LAN erstmal ausprobieren könntest.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## AgentJ (14. März 2003)

wo hier das Port-Trunking angesprochen worden ist, wißt ihr welche "billig"-Switches dies überhaubt können? Ich hab mal was von nem Fiberline 24 Port gelesen in Verbindung mit VLANs und Port Trunking, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe funzt das bei dem nur in den einzelnen VLANs und die sind voneinander abgeschottet.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (25. April 2003)

Mein Link-Pro 16-Port-Switch unterstützt auch Port-Trunking. Der war auch nicht allzu teuer.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Sibbe2k (27. April 2003)

eine aktzeptable bis sehr gute leistung des netzes bekommst du wenn du deine switche mit LwL verbindungen hintereinander hängst, da sie dann mit GBit verbunden sind, dazu benötigst du dann allerdings schon HP Switches (Modell: 2324 oder 2524), dass wird dann automatisch teurer, aber damit bin ich bei meinen letzten 40-50iger Lans sehr gut gefahren und das Netzwerk war immer sehr schnell. Musst du dir allerdings überlegen ob dir das die mehrkosten wert sind, falls du nicht weißt woher du solche switches bekommen kannst:
http://www.x-rent.de
http://www.gigahertz-rent.de


mfg sibbe


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. April 2003)

Man muss nicht unbedingt LwL nehmen. Bei 40 Leuten reichen 1GB Uplinks über Kupferkabel auch aus. Die sind etwas robuster als die LwLs. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

